# 2 for 1 membership offer for interval?



## PClapham (Jul 6, 2021)

I used to get these offers perhaps special to WorldMark?  Has anyone seen this recently?
thanks
Anita
(posted also in general)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Call to see if the are still offering it to you.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 6, 2021)

Be careful. I renewed my RCI through the WM portal and ended up with a new RCI membership without my other timeshares, only the WM. Through the WM portal the old account gets canceled.

Bill


----------

